# first ebay/bianchi foray



## neilmo (Apr 24, 2009)

hi all
Am living in Vienna and just picked up a cheapish Bianchi on ebay (70 euro) and have to make a decision whether to go thru the trouble of taking it with me when i head back to Oz....any advice as to whether this is the kind of bike i should hang on to (for ride, quality and rarity value) would be most appreciated.
As far as i can work out it has Campy (Victory?) brakes and gear set, celeste with black forks etc, Columbus Formula two frame, 3TTT handlebars with Guidons Philippe etched into left side and Atax Franco Italia in a laurel wreath on the right, 1987 as far as i can tell (G7 415 serial number at base of frame). Has responded to a good clean and hoping to be riding it soon.
PS. apologies for the quality of the images, spur of the moment evening post
many thanks


----------



## neilmo (Apr 24, 2009)

*spruced up*

here are some better shots. I think i've decided its not worth the bother lugging this back to australia and will try and sell it instead to fund a better bike purchase (tho it is a nice ride). Anyone able to hazard a guess what i should be asking for this bike in a private sale?. Would really appreciate the thoughts of anyone who has a better idea whether this bike is just run of the mill or of some interest.
Thanks


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Have no idea what something like that would go for in your market, but it sure is a sweet bike.

You sure you want to sell it? Put 'er in a case and take her back to "Oz" in the plane's cargo hold.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I know here in the U.S. you could probably sell that bianchi for $3-400 USD... the celeste makes it more desirable, valuable. I would keep it, if the fit is correct. It looks too big with the seat right up against the seatpost.


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm no Bianchi expert, but I own 2 vintage vintage Bianchis and I've gone through the same thing your doing now. If you really want more opinions, you might try the classic & vintage forum on "Bike Forum". They have some Bianchi fanatics that troll that site.

IMHO, it's not a $1000 bike if that's what your thinking. I'm pretty confident that it's an Italian made frame, not one of the Japanese one's however. I think 7 speed didn't come out until the late 80's so I'm guessing 86-89. All Campy, frame looks in good shape, I agree with above on the $300-400 range to a collector in the major cities stateside.


----------

